# One Jewel



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

What kind of movement is it PG?

And how did you get so close?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's the balance off the Oris p/w I got off Neil. Used a 15x loupe stuck on the end of the lens, note the vingette at bottom right focusing takes a bit of practice. I found it easiest to put the camera on a tripod blue tack to hold the loupe in place then move the object into focus and then the camera auto focus did the rest. Took 20 shots to get this one. enlarged on pc by 150% as well then cropped.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bloody good work. I might dig that old Praktica lens element out and have a go meself. You are getting me interested in photography again PG, you bugger.
















Well, you and this interest I've got in watches.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

nice pic.my new olympus swaloows batteries.i have to buy a rechargeable set...

what your opinion?

is it bertter to buy a olympus battery?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

rechargable set I would say.......are we gonna get some shots of the Camel???









Jason


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

jasonm said:


> rechargable set I would say.......are we gonna get some shots of the Camel???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it's a promise.

this weekend...

i'm creating right now an entry on my agenda...


----------

